# Muhammed Suicmez....New custom Ibanez 27 fret XPT707



## Mikeibz (Jan 13, 2009)

Scroll down the page on the right to see some 'in progress' pics....

Necrophagist on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Harmonicdoom (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks really nice! Glad to see he switched to 7's.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2009)

Of course HIS has a trem.

Yes I'm still fucking bitter about the XPT707 not having a trem system.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be awesome, cheers for that!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2009)

its got the new bevels, and the lower horn is carved to be more spear like!! epic...


----------



## renzoip (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be an awesome guitar. I would leave it in natural wood finish!


----------



## Mikeibz (Jan 13, 2009)

we've actually finished it up....all Matte Black....looks great


----------



## st2012 (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn that's going to slay! 27 frets, trem and a single coil in the neck? I'm jealous...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 13, 2009)

Is that 27 or 25.5in? Looks fucking sick, and I don't usually like the Xiphos. What's the neck pickup gonna be?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 13, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> we've actually finished it up....all Matte Black....looks great



*We've* finished it up? Are you an employee of Ibanez or the LACS? If so, that's pretty bad ass.

The only thing I don't like is the neck pickup appears to be a single coil. But then again, it's not my custom  It's pretty bad ass that he's switching to 7's.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 13, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> we've actually finished it up....all Matte Black....looks great



MOOOARR PICS


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 13, 2009)

i wonder what pickup set will be going in there


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> we've actually finished it up....all Matte Black....looks great


more pictures please?????!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> we've actually finished it up....all Matte Black....looks great



Why don't all XPT707s come with trems?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why don't all XPT707s come with trems?


cuase god hates customers


----------



## Mikeibz (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes....I work in Artist Relations for Ibanez.....

It's 25.5 scale.....Muhammed wanted to switch to extended, but we'd already began production on it so we couldn't switch.

Pickups....DiMarzio Deactivator in Bridge.....custom made DiMarzio for neck


----------



## MikeH (Jan 13, 2009)

HOLY TITS!


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 13, 2009)

whaat .. dimarzio's ?!?!
what happened to emg's?


----------



## Elysian (Jan 13, 2009)

i zoomed in on it and uploaded it to my ftp... if you look, the bevel on the bottom side of the body isn't the same as the new bevels on the production model


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 13, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i zoomed in on it and uploaded it to my ftp... if you look, the bevel on the bottom side of the body isn't the same as the new bevels on the production model



Seems to be just a bit lighter. Maybe to keep it from slipping off your leg when you're sitting down?

And BTW this should def be a sig...


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Mike, since you're on here, I was wondering if you have any tips for keeping up a matte black finish. I have a 7620 with an LACS matte black finish but I'm starting to get some small glossy spots in the finish, and I was wondering how I can avoid that (I play out with it just about every day).

Also, has anybody addressed the strap button placement issue on the xiphos?

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 13, 2009)

william93 said:


> whaat .. dimarzio's ?!?!
> what happened to emg's?



The Xiphos never had EMG's. Always had D-Activators.


----------



## Isan (Jan 13, 2009)

^ Muhammad's did have emgs.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking maybe when Muhammed's seven was made, the d-activator 7 may not have been available, so maybe he went with EMG's instead


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 13, 2009)

And Mike since you're here, please talk some sense into your employers and release this to the public.
Thank you.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe this is why people from Ibanez don't post online much.. they have nothing to do with the business decisions Hoshino makes and still, people make endless annoying requests for models no one will buy. 

Wicked guitar though.. need to hear it!


----------



## S-O (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm, this is beyond sexy, I like it alot. Awesome.


----------



## TMM (Jan 13, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> Yes....I work in Artist Relations for Ibanez.....
> 
> It's 25.5 scale.....Muhammed wanted to switch to extended, but we'd already began production on it so we couldn't switch.
> 
> Pickups....DiMarzio Deactivator in Bridge.....custom made DiMarzio for neck



So Mike, any possibility of there being a Muhammed signature model? I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2009)

TMM said:


> So Mike, any possibility of there being a Muhammed signature model? I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


ok dude. your like the third guy to ask. stop internet raping mike. ok?


----------



## Izebecool (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice! Im diggin the non-reversed headstock


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice. Thats one LACS I'd kill for.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 13, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> And Mike since you're here, please talk some sense into your employers and release this to the public.
> Thank you.



+1 it's perfect.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 13, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> I'm thinking maybe when Muhammed's seven was made, the d-activator 7 may not have been available, so maybe he went with EMG's instead



No, he used EMGs in his 6 strings too.


----------



## StevieHimself (Jan 13, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> Scroll down the page on the right to see some 'in progress' pics....
> 
> Necrophagist on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




WOW!! That's gonna be one smokin' 7-string when it's done!!!


----------



## Mikeibz (Jan 13, 2009)

Muhammed used old JEMs for the CD's so he's familiar with DiMarzio's and he really likes the tones. All the leads on the Necrophagist CD's were done with an old JEM his brother owned. He requested EMG's in the last customs we made. The Original Xiphos he has is actually one of the early production prototypes we made here in LA, which had EMG's put in it when it was built. 

The lower horn on this one, as on his last one, has an extra cutaway on the back, similar to Chris Broderick's customs, so he can play easier up on the fingerboard. It's not as vital on the new 27 fret as on the original Xiphos, since the upper access is already there.

Contrary to popular forum speak, our staff actually does read the suggestions and highly values customer input and comments. We all understand the requests for the artist instruments to be produced at the consumer level, but there are many complicated issues that can arise on the production end that really impact what can and can't be done. Everyone here appreciates the mostly positive comments on the LACS instruments! I think many will be pleased with the 2009 offerings.

While I tend to be pretty busy, I'm happy to answer questions on any artist related instruments when I can!

Mike


----------



## Xaios (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike, we really appreciate the tangible response to the concerns of the forumites. Even just real feedback makes everyone here feel a little better.



But...


















NEED MOAR 7 STRINGS!!

(j/k, but only kind of)


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome, Mike. 

Kinda thought I knew who you were beforehand. I'm one of those idiots who reads every name in the CD booklets. 

Nice guitar, by the way. Lee will own it in 2 years.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 14, 2009)

sick


----------



## Xaios (Jan 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> Lee will own it in 2 years.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 14, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> Muhammed used old JEMs for the CD's so he's familiar with DiMarzio's and he really likes the tones. All the leads on the Necrophagist CD's were done with an old JEM his brother owned. He requested EMG's in the last customs we made. The Original Xiphos he has is actually one of the early production prototypes we made here in LA, which had EMG's put in it when it was built.
> 
> The lower horn on this one, as on his last one, has an extra cutaway on the back, similar to Chris Broderick's customs, so he can play easier up on the fingerboard. It's not as vital on the new 27 fret as on the original Xiphos, since the upper access is already there.
> 
> ...


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks so hot!


----------



## loktide (Jan 14, 2009)

where's the bubinga stripe on the headstock? maybe they put a veneer on top?


----------



## Harry (Jan 14, 2009)

Life is not fair, endorsees get all the amazing shit
Seriously though, this is incredibly badass.
He is a hell of a talented player and I would to see what he does with 7s.


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 14, 2009)

Being a dedicated death metal 7 string player, I simply can't wait for the new Necrophagist album, so I can TRY to learn the stuff and just be awesome sort of. 

I know I will love the album incredibly. You can always rely on Necrophagist like that...


----------



## arktan (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike, welcome to this forum! EDIT: Oh, i see you're here since 2007. eh... anyways, nice to see you posting 

The fact that you're posting here is a huge *+1* for Ibanez from my point of view. 
And also a big bag full of respect to you, sir.
Chill out and have a good time. 

And on topic:

That Xiphos looks fucking KILLER 
I guess this one won't be with those reversed sharktooth's though. Or will there be an inlay? 


I would buy it in a heartbeat by the way.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't necessarily need THAT Xiphos, but a 7 string Xiphos with a trem would have been nice. Actually, I think I'd prefer a regular, trem'ed Xiphos, I don't need 27 frets


----------



## Wound (Jan 14, 2009)

my dream guitar at the moment is a matte black xiphos 7 string...with no trem...hate trems!

hope to see some pics of this monster soon!


----------



## amonb (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not into the Xiphos shape, but it really does suit the whole Necrophagist image... and I am just stoked they're back in the studio! epitaph was one of the most mind-boggling death metal albums I had heard in a while.


----------



## Neil (Jan 14, 2009)

loktide said:


> where's the bubinga stripe on the headstock? maybe they put a veneer on top?


They could also have scalfed on a headstock made from one peice plain maple like on RG7620s, 1077Xls amoungst other models.

I dont see much need for a veneer on the headstock as it isnt figured to match the body.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 14, 2009)

Wound said:


> my dream guitar at the moment is a matte black xiphos 7 string...with no trem...hate trems!
> 
> hope to see some pics of this monster soon!



Now you're just being greedy  You can buy a Xiphos and get it refinished in matte black a lot easier than I can get it routed for a trem  I could care less about the finish, as long as it isn't a Hello Kitty themed guitar. Actually, I might buy one of those, because it would be funny as fuck


----------



## loktide (Jan 14, 2009)

Neil said:


> They could also have scalfed on a headstock made from one peice plain maple like on RG7620s, 1077Xls amoungst other models.
> 
> I dont see much need for a veneer on the headstock as it isnt figured to match the body.



yeah, but it's a neck through and you can see the bubinga stripe on the body 
maybe they used a one-piece scarf joint headstock


----------



## amonb (Jan 14, 2009)

Now I would definately vote the Hello Kitty xiphos as GOTM


----------



## hairychris (Jan 14, 2009)

Neil said:


> They could also have scalfed on a headstock made from one peice plain maple like on RG7620s, 1077Xls amoungst other models.
> 
> I dont see much need for a veneer on the headstock as it isnt figured to match the body.



Nice looking guitar...

EDIT: I looked closer... it seems that the centre stripe goes to the end of the headstock (just visible on the picture with guitar head-on, between BDe strings) so it is veneered! I thought that it was scarfed too.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Mike 

Glad to see you make it on here, and I'm still more than enjoying the lord of all fevers and plagues inlay that took ages 

James


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2009)

amonb said:


> I'm not into the Xiphos shape, but it really does suit the whole Necrophagist image... and I am just stoked they're back in the studio! epitaph was one of the most mind-boggling death metal albums I had heard in a while.



+1 on all of the above! I'm looking forward to seeing this baby finished as well as their new album (especially since he's using 7's on it! ) as I really loved Epitaph and I'm not much of a death metal guy (damn you Ryan! )!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2009)

It's probably veneered with Basswood to make the paint stick better. Although, that does look a lot like Maple.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just thinking yesterday about what guitar he would be using on the new album. I wonder if it will still be tuned down a step? I can't wait for this album.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2009)

the new necrophagist stuff is going to be heavy as fuck in A


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 14, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I could care less about the finish, as long as it isn't a Hello Kitty themed guitar. Actually, I might buy one of those, because it would be funny as fuck




Someone, mockup, NOW!!!


----------



## Decipher (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice!

And welcome Mike!


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2009)

anyone know what tuning he will actually be using?

it would be funny if it turned out to be DGCFADG

the leads on the new album would be ridiculous


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2009)

looks great


----------



## loktide (Jan 14, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> It's probably veneered with Basswood to make the paint stick better. Although, that does look a lot like Maple.



that's also what i thought initially. Paint should stick no problem on maple/bubinga, though. Also, why isn't the body veneered then? the headstock venee shall remain a mistery


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2009)

loktide said:


> that's also what i thought initially. Paint should stick no problem on maple/bubinga, though. Also, why isn't the body veneered then? the headstock venee shall remain a mistery



OR, we could just ask mikeibz?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 14, 2009)

loktide said:


> that's also what i thought initially. Paint should stick no problem on maple/bubinga, though. Also, why isn't the body veneered then? the headstock venee shall remain a mistery


You're forgetting that it could be a scarf joint, hence the headstock is not part of the neck. Scarf joints are pretty strong you know.


----------



## loktide (Jan 14, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> You're forgetting that it could be a scarf joint, hence the headstock is not part of the neck. Scarf joints are pretty strong you know.





loktide said:


> yeah, but it's a neck through and you can see the bubinga stripe on the body
> maybe they used a one-piece scarf joint headstock


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooh, looks like an ebony fretboard! It'd be sweet if they offered this as a NON-signature model.


----------



## loktide (Jan 14, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Oooh, looks like an ebony fretboard! It'd be sweet if they offered this as a NON-signature model.



wouldn't it also be sweet as a signature model?


----------



## Shinto (Jan 14, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Oooh, looks like an ebony fretboard! It'd be sweet if they offered this as a NON-signature model.


I'm fine with a signature as long it's priced well (like the hardtail PGM).


----------



## sepherus (Jan 14, 2009)

I heard about this. Its sick.

27 fret xiphos 7 string would be my instant stage guitar, like the moment It came out. That means I'd need 2 of them since they are tremmed. I like the 6 string version too, i just have no reason to buy a 6er. My band plays 7s.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 14, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Of course HIS has a trem.
> 
> Yes I'm still fucking bitter about the XPT707 not having a trem system.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Oooh, looks like an ebony fretboard! It'd be sweet if they offered this as a NON-signature model.



As long as it doesn't have his name plastered all over it, I'm fine even if it is a sig. Only thing I change about that guitar to put it into production would be make it as a baritone scale (27" atleast, maybe more but I doubt he'd want to go more, they'd only sell to the audiophiles around here ). 

I actually really like the idea of a single in the neck position, as long as it was hum-canceling that is. A stacked single coil or double blade 7 string pup would be awesome


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 14, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> As long as it doesn't have his name plastered all over it, I'm fine even if it is a sig. Only thing I change about that guitar to put it into production would be make it as a baritone scale (27" atleast, maybe more but I doubt he'd want to go more, they'd only sell to the audiophiles around here ).
> 
> I actually really like the idea of a single in the neck position, as long as it was hum-canceling that is. A stacked single coil or double blade 7 string pup would be awesome



That would REALLY limit pickup choice though. You'd have to shell out big bucks for a custom pickup if you didn't like what they put in, or a Blaze single if that's your thing, other than that though, there isn't much.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would REALLY limit pickup choice though. You'd have to shell out big bucks for a custom pickup if you didn't like what they put in, or a Blaze single if that's your thing, other than that though, there isn't much.



True, but ya can't please everybody 

Honestly, if they did this as a sig, I'd probably buy it regardless of pickups.  That and it didn't have his name pasted all over it  I hate that about sig guitars. Also why I hate the new hardtail JEM.  lol.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 14, 2009)

I would, to a point. If it ended up being a sig, and costing $2k, then I'd pass since I can get a custom from a small builder for a little bit more. I know you can't please everyone, but the next best thing is making it customizable, and putting hard to replace pickups in wouldn't help that any.

The Xiphos is pretty much his unofficial sig anyways, or at least it appeared that way when it first came out. 

If it has 7 strings, and a trem, I'd probably buy it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2009)

That thing is going to be sick, can't wait to hear it in action. Lucky man


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 14, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I would, to a point. If it ended up being a sig, and costing $2k, then I'd pass since I can get a custom from a small builder for a little bit more. I know you can't please everyone, but the next best thing is making it customizable, and putting hard to replace pickups in wouldn't help that any.
> 
> The Xiphos is pretty much his unofficial sig anyways, or at least it appeared that way when it first came out.
> 
> If it has 7 strings, and a trem, I'd probably buy it.



I agree. There's absolutely no reason to pay $2300 for a new signature model, like a JEM or Herman Li (?!), when you can buy a custom from an independent luthier and get almost exactly what you want for about the same price. Unless, of course, a JEM actually is exactly what you want. 

I like Necrophagist and Muhammad Suicmez, but I'd rather have Ibanez introduce a regular Xiphos 7 with a trem as opposed to a sig. Unless Ibanez offers two versions, like they do with the MTM1 and MTM 2, the guitar is likely to be way overpriced. 

I personally wouldn't mind a single coil in the neck, but I think it would turn off a lot of potential buyers, which is not what the seven string community needs.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

Lee can have that one if I can have his current one


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike it's great to have you posting here and reading the board, thanks for the LACS porn, we bitch a bit about LACS not being open to the public but that's only because we love what you guys do and would love some more options that are available only to endorsee's. 

Thanks again and please keep posting the LACS porn, I love seeing pics of these awesome guitars.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy Shit....


Do Want


----------



## Shinto (Jan 14, 2009)

william93 said:


> I wouldn't mind if it came with his name all over the thing, its Muhammad's SIG! and thats metal..
> I can see why people don't like Vai's new hardtail jem. Who wants to be like Vai anyway .. GAY!


I do . That probably won't happen though because I don't like most classical, jazz or shred, and I'm definately not going to Berklee haha.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

william93 said:


> I wouldn't mind if it came with his name all over the thing, its Muhammad's SIG! and thats metal..
> I can see why people don't like Vai's new hardtail jem. Who wants to be like Vai anyway .. GAY!



I'd love to be able to play like him  but I don't want to look at my guitar (something that I am personally connected to) and see "VAI" in big letters across it . I name my own guitars, Mr. Vai, and I don't plan on being forced to name one after you


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 15, 2009)

Why 27 frets though? Did they just pick a random number? Should have 29 frets, gives him an extra strings worth of range.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2009)

^ No, i've seen over 27 fret guitars so it cant be too random. 

This is really good news though 

And Mike thanks for taking the time to respond to questions.


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ No, i've seen over 27 fret guitars so it cant be too random.
> 
> This is really good news though
> 
> And Mike thanks for taking the time to respond to questions.



No, I'm saying why 27, and not 26 or 28?


----------



## winterlover (Jan 15, 2009)

make a production model!!!! only Ibby i'd ever buy


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> No, I'm saying why 27, and not 26 or 28?



3 more, 1/4th of an octave?  

Could also be that much more on a standard scale and they start to get ridiculously close together, and push the neck pup more and more towards sounding like a middle one.


----------



## loktide (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> No, I'm saying why 27, and not 26 or 28?



i guess he didn't completely want to sacrifice the position of sound of the neck pickup. The main advantage is that due to the increased access, playing up to the 24th fret becomes easier and way more usable than busting your hand around the cutaway. The extra frets are just the icing on the cake, imo


----------



## DeathShred1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> No, I'm saying why 27, and not 26 or 28?



I know Hamer used to make 27 fret guitars back in the early to mid 90's. Maybe thats what they were shooting for.


----------



## Nats (Jan 15, 2009)

i don't like the shape cause i'm not a fan of "non standard" looking guitars, but it works for him. it's prob the only "non standard" looking guitar i'd ever buy. hot


----------



## halsinden (Jan 16, 2009)

it's just too nice, i can't deal with it. someone, please, hold me.

H


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 16, 2009)

halsinden said:


> it's just too nice, i can't deal with it. someone, please, hold me.
> 
> H



[action=]Holds Halsinden... 








...'s hips.[/action]


----------



## halsinden (Jan 16, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action=]Holds Halsinden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you see, this usually indicates you're about to give the old reach-around.

H


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 16, 2009)

halsinden said:


> you see, this usually indicates you're about to give the old reach-around.
> 
> H





But seriously, that Xiphos is delightful.
Thanks Mike


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 24, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 25, 2009)

halsinden said:


> you see, this usually indicates you're about to give the old reach-around.
> 
> H



Ha! I'm the king of shattered dreams...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 25, 2009)

I just bought a Xiphos 6 months ago, then the 6 string 27 fretter comes along....

...then Muhammed brings this. Dammit. I want bad!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I just bought a Xiphos 6 months ago, then the 6 string 27 fretter comes along....
> 
> ...then Muhammed brings this. Dammit. I want bad!



Same here! That would be killer to own!


----------



## jwthompson21 (Jan 26, 2009)

My question is when will we see a luthier or DIYer (like myself if I ever find the time) to just drop the bomb and produce a replica of this thing? 

I am really surprised that no one has shown up here touting a Xiphos clone or similar...


----------



## Cancer (Jan 26, 2009)

Mikeibz said:


> While I tend to be pretty busy, I'm happy to answer questions on any artist related instruments when I can!
> 
> Mike



Firstly, welcome...

Secondly, I'm wondering if the best thing here is to do a Interview Q&A session, it's a much more efficient use of time, it would live in the interview section and could serve as a kinda FAQ for LACS (so to speak). I know many of us have questions about LACS and the models you produce, and to get them all in one place would be ubercool.


Thoughts??? From the mods or anyone else?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that sounds like a badass idea to me.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 26, 2009)

jwthompson21 said:


> My question is when will we see a luthier or DIYer (like myself if I ever find the time) to just drop the bomb and produce a replica of this thing?
> 
> I am really surprised that no one has shown up here touting a Xiphos clone or similar...









Onyx Forge - C34 - Neckthrough Custom 'X'







http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1340644-post37.html


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 26, 2009)

+1 All my Lacs Questioned answered.....I would pay obscene amounts of money for an Ibanez Custom......but they wont open their shop so.....wawaaaa.


----------



## Drage (Jan 26, 2009)

F*** I want one of these.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw All That Remains last week and Oli also now has a LACS Xiphos. From what I could make out its a maple neck-thru, mahogany body, natural finish, blank ebony board, fixed bridge, gold hardware.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 27, 2009)

bitchin'


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1340644-post37.html



God that thing looks obese 
Love how the bridge is hanging off the side of the body over the bevel.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 27, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> God that thing looks obese
> Love how the bridge is hanging off the side of the body over the bevel.



its a monster thats for sure.


----------



## mickytee (Jan 28, 2009)

dont forget ran's copy of the xiphos


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 28, 2009)

> My question is when will we see a luthier or DIYer (like myself if I ever find the time) to just drop the bomb and produce a replica of this thing?
> 
> I am really surprised that no one has shown up here touting a Xiphos clone or similar...




Well the Xiphos is basically a version of the X-shape that other companies already make, like the Jackson Warrior or BC rich Stealth.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 28, 2009)

User01 said:


> dont forget ran's copy of the xiphos



Something about that just makes me say ...ew.


----------



## rhys666 (Jan 28, 2009)

Liking that xiphos though interested to see what he'll do with 27 frets... slowly going off trems though...i'd have no trem system, still trying to master that ol' Zakk Wylde false whammy technique! still, gotta love Dime-style whammy screaming with my Jackson DK2S /w sustainer  Cemetary Gates anyone?


----------



## Panterica (Jan 29, 2009)

User01 said:


> dont forget ran's copy of the xiphos



how can ESP not sue them for that headstock and Ibby not sue them for the body?


----------



## Ruins (Jan 29, 2009)

cause they are from poland and their copyrights are not valid there. (nothing against poland)


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 29, 2009)

We are all bitching about an open to the public Ibanez LACS, but sometimes I think that if this ever happens two problems will emerge:
1. Since these guys are already pretty busy with the Endorsees and prototypes, my guesstimate is that it would take at least 3 years for a custom to be made, even if it is priced really high.
2. If they don't want this to happen, they would have to establish some kind of production line and use more automated proccesses and maybe limit the options they offer, thus providing a semi-custom guitar (bellow the current LACS standards) in which case we would all start bitching again... 

Just my 2p...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 29, 2009)

Demeyes said:


> Well the Xiphos is basically a version of the X-shape that other companies already make, like the Jackson Warrior or BC rich Stealth.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not to get into this argument again (there was a huge thread on it a little while ago) but Carvin and Ibanez were the first people to make X shaped guitars, so really Ibanez haven't copied anyone.
> ...


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> anyone know what tuning he will actually be using?
> 
> it would be funny if it turned out to be DGCFADG
> 
> the leads on the new album would be ridiculous



As Muhammed will own two of these, he could tune one in that tuning, plus one in A. 

Jeez... that might get Sami to switch to Ibanez... then Fimmers would have to tune one of his 6 string basses to DGCFBbEb, just to keep up! (Just a thought, anyway.)


----------



## TMM (Jan 30, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> And that Ran Xiphos copy looks crap with the ESP headstock, it's just not right.



I have to respectfully disagree, I think that looks badass with the ESP/Jackson style headstock. It would look even better with 1 or 2 more strings!


----------



## yingmin (Jan 30, 2009)

Panterica said:


> how can ESP not sue them for that headstock and Ibby not sue them for the body?


That's kind of a silly question given that 90% of the guitars made today are either Strat or Les Paul copies.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

I think that Ran copy looks fucking sick.


----------



## the_arod (Jan 30, 2009)

+1


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is there any updated pictures of this 7 string. If so post them up please I cant find any.


----------



## G9Music (Jan 31, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Of course HIS has a trem.
> 
> Yes I'm still fucking bitter about the XPT707 not having a trem system.


Same... Edge Zero or ZR. And I'm not really a fan of that Chameleon finish either.


----------



## Panterica (Jan 31, 2009)

yingmin said:


> That's kind of a silly question given that 90% of the guitars made today are either Strat or Les Paul copies.




i knew someone was going to say that

and 90% is a horrible statistic


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2009)

User01 said:


> dont forget ran's copy of the xiphos



Ran copies are pure win.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 31, 2009)

yingmin said:


> That's kind of a silly question given that 90% of the guitars made today are either Strat or Les Paul copies.





If they're exact copies then yes, Gibson/Fender has the right to sue. Gibson did when ESP started selling EC-I's in America. That prompted ESP to start the EC-II line, which is just different enough to keep Gibson from suing. 

RAN can copy whatever they want because they're out of the states where copyrights don't apply.


----------



## ChrisC (Feb 1, 2009)

jwthompson21 said:


> My question is when will we see a luthier or DIYer (like myself if I ever find the time) to just drop the bomb and produce a replica of this thing?
> 
> I am really surprised that no one has shown up here touting a Xiphos clone or similar...



Well actually, Ed Roman designed the Xiphos but Ibanez threatened to put his heart medicine on a high shelf, so he gave it to them for free...


----------



## jayeshrc (Apr 2, 2009)

Panterica said:


> how can ESP not sue them for that headstock and Ibby not sue them for the body?


thats coz the copy can exist as long as 30&#37; of it is different from the actual guitar.. (or resembles a max of 70% of the actual guitar OVERALL)
that guitar is :-

50% ibanez (body)
20% jackson (neck)
15% esp (headstock)
15% ran (name on head + one pickup route + paint job)

so they escaped..


----------



## nikt (Apr 2, 2009)

jayeshrc said:


> thats coz the copy can exist as long as 30% of it is different from the actual guitar.. (or resembles a max of 70% of the actual guitar OVERALL)
> that guitar is :-
> 
> 50% ibanez (body)
> ...



NO

read again the thread. US patent law don't work in poland and RAN can copy whateve he want's.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 2, 2009)

Godddamn bumpers...


----------



## Curt-Platt (Apr 12, 2009)

jwthompson21 said:


> My question is when will we see a luthier or DIYer (like myself if I ever find the time) to just drop the bomb and produce a replica of this thing?
> 
> I am really surprised that no one has shown up here touting a Xiphos clone or similar...


 
iv seen the one on the "RAN" website but in my opinion if you want a guitar then you want that guitar not a knock off that someone has built to replicate it, i see it just the same as some guy buying a squire strat when everyone knows he wishes its a american fender.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 12, 2009)

jayeshrc said:


> thats coz the copy can exist as long as 30% of it is different from the actual guitar.. (or resembles a max of 70% of the actual guitar OVERALL)
> that guitar is :-
> 
> 50% ibanez (body)
> ...



Well seeing as Ibanez stole the body shape from the Jackson warrior...


Everybody steals stuff these days; it's no big deal, they just change things enough to give it its own flavor... the Ran has that as well. Plus, it's a one-off custom (I would assume, since it's not one of their main models) so really... no biggie


----------



## S-O (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, since it has been bumped...

This guitar is still awesome 

I would love for one, and I am not into extreme shapes all that much. The Xiphos 7 should have come with a trem anyways >:| I would have gotten it.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 12, 2009)

niiiice that is one badass instrument. it just gave me an orgasm. 

its almost as badass as this graphic.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 12, 2009)

the copyright laws from what i know mostly pertain to the headstock designs


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Apr 12, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> Well seeing as Ibanez stole the body shape from the Jackson warrior...
> 
> 
> Everybody steals stuff these days; it's no big deal, they just change things enough to give it its own flavor... the Ran has that as well. Plus, it's a one-off custom (I would assume, since it's not one of their main models) so really... no biggie


 
Actually ibanez had an x shaped guitar prior to Jackson so...


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 12, 2009)

Regular headstock? Blasphemy!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 12, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Godddamn bumpers...



 +1


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2009)

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Actually ibanez had an x shaped guitar prior to Jackson so...


 
 exactly.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 13, 2009)

amonb said:


> Now I would definately vote the Hello Kitty xiphos as GOTM





A Hello Kitty Xiphos would literally be my ideal signature guitar...


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 13, 2009)

Curt-Platt said:


> iv seen the one on the "RAN" website but in my opinion if you want a guitar then you want that guitar not a knock off that someone has built to replicate it, i see it just the same as some guy buying a squire strat when everyone knows he wishes its a american fender.



the difference being the strat should be a better guitar than the squire, and the Ran being a custom job should be better than the production xiphos


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Actually ibanez had an x shaped guitar prior to Jackson so...



But there was a much larger difference between Ibanez's original X shaped guitar and the Jackson warrior, than between the Warrior and the Xiphos. But anyway it all goes to show how little difference it makes


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 13, 2009)

HAve they not finished building this damn thing yet? Pics ibanez while we're still alive!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 27, 2009)

Ok... this guitar looks like TEH SEKZ

And when does the new album come out? Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 27, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Ok... this guitar looks like TEH SEKZ
> 
> And when does the new album come out? Anyone hear anything?



I agree, a 7 string 27 fret baritone Xiphos is like, my dream guitar 

It's set to come out for Summer 09, which kinda scares me, seeing as it's not even given a title yet


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 28, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I agree, a 7 string 27 fret baritone Xiphos is like, my dream guitar
> 
> It's set to come out for Summer 09, which kinda scares me, seeing as it's not even given a title yet



damn it


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 28, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> damn it



Yeah, when I read "summer 09" I was like, sweet! But then I realized it hasn't even been given a name... So I don't know. Hopefully it comes out soon though


----------



## Dickicker (Jun 25, 2009)

my question is , is there ever going to be a 7string xiphos wih a trem and in black. and if there ever gonna make the matte finish. GOD i need that!


----------



## El Caco (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes there will be, if Ibanez don't make it I will be making my own but I don't really care about the trem, I just want a matte black one with no fucking inlays and preferably a ebony fretboard.


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 25, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I agree, a 7 string 27 fret baritone Xiphos is like, my dream guitar
> 
> It's set to come out for Summer 09, which kinda scares me, seeing as it's not even given a title yet


Add a piezo and it's the OMGWTFPEWPEWUBERLAZERPWN guitar


----------



## Devit (Jun 26, 2009)

are u going to make a production model out of it


plz plz plz plz plz dooo


----------



## Anthony (Jun 27, 2009)

I swear Ibanez, If you make this guitar a signature model, I will buy it. It would become my main guitar. 
No stupid inlays though. That kills it.


----------



## Neuraxiom (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw him using it last night. Beautiful. The Necrophagist inlay is a little weird due to how the frets cut off some of the letters but it's still very awesome. This is the blackest guitar I have ever seen - it makes the abalone look incredibly shiny and amazing. In conclusion, DO WANT.

Sorry I didn't take pics, no camera.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 29, 2009)

^That's his other LACS


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 29, 2009)

Can someone post some pictures of his LACs or at least links to them? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jul 18, 2009)

Any news about this awesome guitar?
I hope it will be a 26.5" scale one, by the way.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 18, 2009)

:O


----------



## Jackson12s (Jul 18, 2009)

I think you mean this one;

Side

Front


----------



## xxxyyy (Jul 18, 2009)

Jackson12s said:


> I think you mean this one;
> 
> Side
> 
> Front



yeah... old old model... doesn't even have the deeper body bevels. What EMGs is he using? PS: "Necrophagist" on the fretboard... horrible...


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 18, 2009)

Sad news i'm afraid, right before the Toronto date, Muhammed stood his guitar ona couch, and somehow some douche knocked it over, well it hit the ground and the headstock snapped off, so Muhammed used a Maple fretboard White 1527 in it's stead, the Origin bassist confirmed this to me while we were waiting for food.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## sepherus (Jul 18, 2009)

OH NO! THAT'S HORRIBLE!!!!! Makes sense why he was using the 1527m last night too. I have to be wrong, but it looked like there were stock pickups in it.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 18, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> Sad news i'm afraid, right before the Toronto date, Muhammed stood his guitar ona couch, and somehow some douche knocked it over, well it hit the ground and the headstock snapped off, so Muhammed used a Maple fretboard White 1527 in it's stead, the Origin bassist confirmed this to me while we were waiting for food.



 did he break this one or his old one?


----------



## S-O (Jul 18, 2009)

that is fucking awful.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 18, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> did he break this one or his old one?



dunno


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 18, 2009)

sepherus said:


> OH NO! THAT'S HORRIBLE!!!!! Makes sense why he was using the 1527m last night too. I have to be wrong, but it looked like there were stock pickups in it.



Yea I noticed that too!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 18, 2009)

i also noticed him playing a Savage 120 instead of SE's, and the other guitarist was using what looked like a powerball


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 18, 2009)

nooooo! that sucks badly.... well, on the bright side, at least the 1527M is kickass. oh well.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep. He played the 1527M in Cincy too.

EDIT: Actually, come to think of it. He probably broke it that day considering it was right before the Toronto date and that was the day after Cincinnati.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 24, 2009)

I am still pissed off about this. Were there _any_ pictures taken of it?


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 5, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The only thing I don't like is the neck pickup appears to be a single coil.



I'm pretty sure its got a hot rail of some sort.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anybody have pics of this guitar yet?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> Sad news i'm afraid, right before the Toronto date, Muhammed stood his guitar ona couch, and somehow some douche knocked it over, well it hit the ground and the headstock snapped off, so Muhammed used a Maple fretboard White 1527 in it's stead, the Origin bassist confirmed this to me while we were waiting for food.



That wasn't a very efficient, German thing to do...It's somewhat careless  I hope the headstock is repairable


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 6, 2009)

Dude, I hope he hasn't broken _both_ of his customs. Remind me to never let Muhammed play any of my guitars


----------



## xxxyyy (Dec 6, 2009)

Any news from Ibanez about this guitar (the guitar he is showing on his myspace)?


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok i have questions:
whats the status on this guitar? is he using it? which did he break?
When is the new album coming out!?!?! its 2010 for god sakes! necrophagist we need new music or we will kill ourselves (much like that episode of metalocalypse)
i heard he grew his hair out or something, anyone confirm that?
and ibby, if you make this guitar (sig or not) i will buy it. and ive never owned an ibby before. thats saying something for me. so PLEASE let me know whats going on.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I can answer the hair question. Yes, he did.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Well I can answer the hair question. Yes, he did.



hahha alright thanks man. one question down!


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 28, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Ok i have questions:
> whats the status on this guitar? is he using it? which did he break?
> When is the new album coming out!?!?! its 2010 for god sakes! necrophagist we need new music or we will kill ourselves (much like that episode of metalocalypse)
> i heard he grew his hair out or something, anyone confirm that?
> and ibby, if you make this guitar (sig or not) i will buy it. and ive never owned an ibby before. thats saying something for me. so PLEASE let me know whats going on.


 
sami gives a bit about the album 

please excuse my beaner accent 

heres a blurry pic i took of his seven


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 28, 2010)

That's not the 27 frets guitar... it's just 24.
I wondering what happened to that project...


----------



## george galatis (Jan 28, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> That's not the 27 frets guitar... it's just 24.
> I wondering what happened to that project...



27 it's broken now...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 28, 2010)

george galatis said:


> 27 it's broken now...


----------



## george galatis (Jan 28, 2010)

unfortunately i read that right here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...necrophagist-new-album-gear-questions-21.html


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2010)

so it was the 27 fret that broke 
that makes me sad.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jan 29, 2010)

Headstock snapping off like a twig the second it hits the floor... the main trade-off of the paper-thin Ibanez neck (besides the hand cramps).


----------



## george galatis (Jan 29, 2010)

any way i'm sure he'll get the same lack 27 soon


----------



## vhmetalx (Feb 1, 2010)

^hopefully. i wanna hear the new album soooon.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 1, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Headstock snapping off like a twig the second it hits the floor... the main trade-off of the paper-thin Ibanez neck (besides the hand cramps).



My hand actually is 100% comfortable on ibby necks and cramp up on basically everything else simply because its so much thicker than I'm used to.

Oh and the headstock snapping off is gibson's famous design flaw not ibanez's. And gibsons have tree trunk necks so its nothing to do with the thickness.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Oh and the headstock snapping off is gibson's famous design flaw not ibanez's. And gibsons have tree trunk necks so its nothing to do with the thickness.


Actually, I have pictures of a Les Paul split in half.

The wood at the base of the headstock is only a few millimeters thick due to the truss rod channel.





Are you saying wood thickness does not negatively affect its strength?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 1, 2010)

Wood thickness, not neck thickness.

If you look at the very common picture you provided the neck is freaking huge but the area around the truss rod is so thin because of a design flaw. If you've ever actually looked at the picture you would have known that already and not bothered posting it 

Ibanez used scarf joints on older models resulting in a stronger neck around the nut, and currently they put volutes on the necks instead of scarf joints which drastically increases the thickness around the truss rod channel.

So basically what I'm saying is: your wrong.

Drop any guitar hard enough on its headstock and its going to break. No guitar is designed to take that kind of abuse.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Actually, I have pictures of a Les Paul split in half.
> 
> The wood at the base of the headstock is only a few millimeters thick due to the truss rod channel.
> 
> ...



That small amount of thinness in the truss rod channel is absolutely not why Gibson necks snap. It's a combination of the things, the angle of the tilt back, the distance between the nut and the low and high string tuners, and the fact that the mahogany's grain runs parallel to the neck, and because of this, means that there is massive grain runout in the headstock area, which means every single grain line is a weak spot. The truss rod area is such a small amount of thinness, it's not enough to cause the phenomenon, it has everything to do with the way the neck is actually constructed. This is why Fender neck's don't snap nearly as often(not to mention because they're maple), Fender headstocks aren't tilt back, they're straight, so very strong because there is virtually no grain runout. I believe this is also why Hufschmid builds the Fender way.


----------



## Mikeibz (Feb 4, 2010)

We've repaired it, so it should be back in action soon, along with a new XPT we made for him.


----------



## Knossos (Feb 4, 2010)

If this goes into prudction, I will start playing Ibanez


----------



## Dickicker (Feb 4, 2010)

I already play Ibanez, and it BETTER go in to production. Im pretty sure, everyone at Ibanez KNOWS how much money they would make if this was a production model!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Feb 4, 2010)

When the white RG1527M came out, I was debating if I wanted to grab it as my newest axe. I saw Necrophagist at the 09 Summer Slaughter, and as soon as Muhammed walked on stage with the 1527, I made sure to call a family friend who manages a Sam Ash and place the order. Ibanez reps, doesn't this show how eager fans are to see their idols play certain guitars? I definitely have no desire to purchase a Xiphos, but I did want a conventional axe that still kicked ass, so I took Muhammed's word for it, and now own the greatest guitar I ever played. Think about it. The dudes here saying they want a Muhammed signature Xiphos really mean it.


----------

